# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مامایی

## Mahsa.Nzr

مامایی

هدف و ماهیت
در هر تیك تاك ساعت، نوزاد یا نوزادانی در گوشه و كنار دنیا متولد می*شوند.  حادثه*ای كه كثرت و قدمت آن باعث شده است تا عظمت این بزرگترین معجزه خلقت  از چشم ها پنهان بماند. آری! تولد بزرگترین ، باشكوه*ترین و بحرانی*ترین  لحظه زندگی و قدیمی*ترین تجربه بشری است و در میان مشاغل نیز مامایی( در  شكل سنتی آن) یكی از قدیمی*ترین مشاغل است . 
زیرا از قدیم، عده*ای از زنان بودند كه به دلیل تجربه بسیار و اطلاع* از  داروهای گیاهی و تاثیرات آنها، به زنان دیگر كمك می*كردند تا وضع حمل  آسان*تر و ایمن*تری داشته باشند.
البته نباید تصور كرد كه آنچه امروز به نام حرفه و دانش مامایی معروف است،  ادامه و دنباله همان مامایی سنتی است بلكه امروزه مامایی دانشی است كه بر  مشاهده ،* آموزش، پیشگیری ، تحقیق، تشخیص و درمان استوار شده است. 
مامایی یكی از زیرمجموعه*های علوم پزشكی است كه نقش های بسیار گسترده*ای  اعم از نقش مشاوره*ای، آموزشی ، مراقبتی ، حمایتی،*درمانگری و تحقیقاتی  است. البته تمامی این نقش ها در ارتباط با مادر و كودك مفهوم پیدا می*كند  یعنی ماما به مشاوره قبل ،*بعد و هنگام ازدواج ، آموزش نحوه تنظیم خانواده،  مراقبت در دوران بارداری، زایمان طبیعی و مراقبت بهداشتی مادر و كودك و  آموزش به دختران در زمینه بهداشت دوران بلوغ و بعد از آن می*پردازد. *
حیطه رشته مامایی از دوران قبل از حاملگی شروع می*شود و تا پس از زایمان و 6 سالگی كودك ادامه پیدا می*كند. 
در دوران قبل از حاملگی ماما بررسی می*كند كه آیا یك مادر توانایی حامله  شدن را دارد و اگر حامله شود خطری برای خودش یا جنینش بوجود می*آید یا نه؟  برای مثال مادران دیابتی، مادرانی كه بیماری قلبی پیشرفته دارند، مادرانی  كه سابقه خانوادگی واضحی از ناهنجاری های ژنتیكی دارند و مادرانی كه قبلا  بچه معلول به دنیا آورده یا چندبار سقط كرده*اند، باید قبل از حاملگی با  ماما مشورت كرده و آزمایش های لازم را انجام دهند.
در واقع در این مرحله ماما به مشاوره با زنان علاقه*مند به بارداری و  شناسایی زنان پر خطر از نظر بارداری و زایمان می*پردازد و آن ها را به  متخصص مربوط ارجاع می*دهد. مرحله بعد حاملگی است كه در این مرحله مراقبت از  باردار در درمان گاه ها یا كلینیك*های مراقبت از بارداری بر عهده ماما  است.
در این دوران خانم باردار در فواصلی معین كه ماما مشخص می*كند به كلینیك  مراجعه كرده و معاینه می*شود تا ماما ضمن معاینه ، مشاوره و آزمایش از  سلامت مادر و جنین مطمئن گردد و در صورتی كه خطری مادر یا جنین را تهدید  می*كند زود تشخیص داده و از عواقب جدی و وخیم آن جلوگیری نماید. 
برای مثال مادری كه دچار فشار خون حاملگی شده است اگر زود تشخیص داده نشود  به قیمت جان مادر و جنین تمام خواهد شد. گفتنی است كه در این مرحله ماما  می*تواند در زمینه*های مختلف مانند تغذیه، بهداشت فردی*، ورزش، تكنیك*های  تنفس و اطلاع از سلامت جنین به مادر آموزش داده و او را برای زایمان آماده  سازد. 
مرحله بعد مرحله زایمان است كه از پذیرش مادر در اتاق درد شروع شده و به  وضع حمل در اتاق زایمان خاتمه پیدا می*كند. در این مرحله ماما بررسی *های  اولیه را انجام می*دهد و پس از اطمینان از آمادگی مادر برای زایمان و سلامت  مادر و جنین همچنین اطمینان از یك زایمان طبیعی مسوولیت زایمان را برعهده  می*گیرد. 
در این مرحله اگر زایمان با مشكلی روبرو باشد مثلا جنین در حالت طبیعی  نبوده یا مادر بیماری خاصی مثل بیماری قلبی پیشرفته داشته باشد یا اینكه  نیاز به سزارین باشد، این وظیفه پزشك زنان و زایمان است كه مسوولیت زایمان  را در بیمارستان یا زایشگاه بر عهده بگیرد. 
در مرحله بعد از زایمان نیز كنترل سلامت نوزاد و مادر و آموزش نحوه رسیدگی و چگونگی نگهداری فرزند بر عهده ماما است. 
مرحله بعد نیز واحد بهداشت مادر و كودك است كه در این مرحله تعیین وضعیت  رشد و تكامل كودك شامل رشد فیزیكی و تكامل*های اجتماعی، رفتاری و گفتاری از  5 روزگی تا 6 سالگی و واكسیناسیون كودك بر عهده ماما است. از سوی دیگر  بخشی از كار ماما به زنان بر می*گردد. در این بخش ماما در درمانگاه های  زنان یا در مطب*های خصوصی به پیشگیری های اولیه از سرطان دهانه رحم و پستان  پرداخته یا در مراكز نازایی به عنوان مشاور نازایی فعالیت می*كند. 
توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
رشته*های علوم پزشكی بویژه سه رشته پزشكی ، پرستاری و مامایی نیاز به علاقه  و احساس مسوولیت بسیار دارد . برای مثال یك ماما بدون عشق و علاقه لازم  نمی*تواند فریادهای ناشی از درد یك زائو را تحمل كند و پاسخگوی نیازهای او  باشد. 
رشته مامایی عشق و علاقه و صبر و حوصله بسیار بالا می*خواهد چون یك خانم در  حال زایمان، شرایط بسیار حساسی دارد و بسیاری از حرف ها یا حركاتش در  اختیار خودش نیست و یك ماما باید در حد امكان با صبر و حوصله بسیار به او  آرامش و قوت قلب بدهد و توجه داشته باشد كه مسوولیت جان دونفر یعنی مادر و  جنین او را بر عهده دارد. همچنین یك ماما باید بسیار باهوش و نكته*سنج باشد  و از مقابل مسائل هرچند كوچك به سادگی نگذرد ، زیرا خیلی از مسائل یا  علائم كوچكی كه در هنگام بارداری یا زایمان ظاهرمی*شود، در صورت عدم توجه  می*تواند خطرات جانی برای نوزاد یا مادر به دنبال داشته باشد. 
همچنین دانشجوی این رشته باید تحمل خون و خونریزی، شب*كاری و در كل كار در  محیط بیمارستان را داشته باشد و به كار عملی نیز علاقه*مند باشد چون دروس  این رشته بیشتر عملی است و كمتر جنبه تئوری دارد. 
در سال های اخیر دانشجویان مستعد و خوبی وارد رشته مامایی می*شوند، اما  متاسفانه بسیاری از دانشجویان شناخت دقیقی از این رشته ندارند. برای مثال  نمی*دانند كه در ترم*های اول باید در بیمارستان* كارها و خدمات ابتدایی  پرستاری را انجام دهند و حتی گاهی اوقات به همین دلیل سرخورده می*شوند و  انصراف می*دهند، در حالی كه اگر با علاقه و عشق لازم وارد این رشته شوند،  متوجه می*شوند كه مامایی رشته با ارزش و پراهمیتی است كه از نظر معنوی  می*تواند انسان را به معنای واقعی كلمه راضی كند.
دانشجوی مامایی باید از نظر جسمی و روحی سلامت كامل داشته و از روابط  اجتماعی خوبی برخوردار باشد چون مشاوره و آموزش بخش مهمی از كار یك ماما  است. گفتنی است كه رشته مامایی تنها از بین داوطلبان زن دانشجو می*پذیرد.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
كارشناسی ارشد مامائی ناپیوسته به اولین مقطع تحصیلی پس از كارشناسی گفته  می*شود. طول دوره كارشناسی ارشد حداقل 2 سال و حداكثر 3 سال است. دوره  دكترای مامایی كه پس از اتمام تحصیلات در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد، می*توان به  آن راه یافت به تازگی در شورای عالی برنامه*ریزی تصویب شده است. 
آینده شغلی و بازار کار
در مورد فرصت*های شغلی رشته مامایی نظرات متفاوتی وجود دارد. عده*ای  معتقدند كه در حال حاضر فرصت*های شغلی مامایی مانند بیشتر رشته*های علوم  پزشكی محدود و بسیار اندك است و از همین رو تعداد بی*شماری از  فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته بیكار هستند یا در شغل های نامربوط با رشته تحصیلی  خود فعالیت می*كند.
به همین دلیل بهتر است كه این رشته محدود شده یا حتی حذف شده و به جای آن  همچون گذشته نرس ماما تربیت گردد. (پرستارهایی كه دوره تخصصی مامایی را نیز  آموزش دیده*اند.) به هر حال از مراكزی كه یك ماما می*تواند در آنها مشغول  به كار شود، می*توان به بیمارستان ها، زایشگاه ها، درمانگاه ها و مراكز  بهداشتی اشاره كرد. همچنین ماما طبق قوانین حاضر در صورت داشتن مدرك  كارشناسی می*تواند مطب دایر كرده و در آن به ارائه خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی  بپردازد.

درس های پایه رشته مامایی سلول*شناسی و بافت سلولی بیوشیمی تشریح 1 و 2 فیزیولوژی 1 و 2 ایمنی شناسی میكروب*شناسی و انگل*شناسی 
درس های اصلی رشته مامایی آسیب*شناسی اختصاصی و عمومی اصول خدمات بهداشتی  جامعه و آموزش بهداشت داروشناسی 1 و 2 اصول و فنون پرستاری و مامایی و روش  اطاق عمل و زایمان آمار حیاتی و روش تحقیق روانشناسی اصول اپیدمیولوژی و  مبارزه با بیماری ها زبان تخصصی 

درس های تخصصی رشته مامایی اصول تغذیه مادر و كودك تاریخ ، اخلاق و مقررات  پزشكی جنین*شناسی مقررات پزشكی قانونی ژنتیك بارداری و زایمان 1 و 2 و 3 و 4  كارآموزی بارداری و زایمان 1 و 2 و 3 آزمایش*های كاربردی در مامایی  نوزادان كارآموزی نوزادان بیماریهای كودكان فیزیوپاتولوژی بیماریهای داخی  جراحی و عفونی 1 و 2 و 3 نشانه*شناسی و معاینات فیزیكی بهداشت مادر و كودك و  خانواده كارآموزی بیماریهای داخلی و جراحی تغذیه درمانی مادر و كودك  كارآموزی بهداشت مادر و كودك و خانواده رادیولوژی، سونوگرافی و  الكتروفیزیولوژی در مامایی و زنان روانپزشكی در مامایی بی حسی و بیهوشی و  احیا در مامایی اصول مدیریت و كاربردهای آن در مامایی اختلال عمل جنسی و  آموزش مشاوره آن بیماریهای زنان و ناباروری پایان نامه كارآموزی بیماریهای  زنان 
اسامی برخی دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی دارای رشته مامایی
ردیف اسامی دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزش عالی کاردانی کارشناسی 1 دانشگاه علوم  پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی اراک * 2 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات  بهداشتی - درمانی اردبیل * 3 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی  اصفهان * 4 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی اهواز * 5 دانشگاه  علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی ایران * 6 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و  خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی ایلام * 7 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی -  درمانی بابل * 8 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی بندرعباس * 9  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی بوشهر * 10 دانشگاه علوم  پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی بیرجند * 11 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات  بهداشتی - درمانی تبریز * 12 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی  تهران * 13 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی رفسنجان * 14  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی زاهدان * 15 دانشگاه علوم  پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی زنجان * 16 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات  بهداشتی - درمانی شهرکرد * 17 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی  شهید بهشتی * 18 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی شیراز * 19  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی قزوین * 20 دانشگاه علوم  پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی کاشان * 21 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات  بهداشتی - درمانی سنندج * 22 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی  کرمان * 23 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی کرمانشاه * 24  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی گلستان * 25 دانشگاه علوم  پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی گیلان - رشت * 26 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و  خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی خرم آباد * 27 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی -  درمانی مازندران - ساری * 28 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی  مشهد * 29 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی همدان * 30  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی یاسوج * 31 دانشگاه علوم  پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی یزد * 32 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات  بهداشتی - درمانی سبزوار * 33 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی  شاهرود * 34 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی - درمانی گناباد *

----------


## Parniya

___________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

